# Black water extract pic



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

HUGE difference from the pic without Black Water Extract.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Looking sweet man, I was thinkg about getting some


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im going to give it a try too. How long does it last?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What does this do again exactly? Just makes your tank darker? Are there any bad effects if you add that, just curious?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

It lasts as long as u dont do too many water changes.
If you do a change you add 10ml more. (10ml for 10Gallons)

as for the info on it---

Blackwater Extract
Spawning Aid by Tetra Aqua

Ingredients
Vitamins B2, B6, B12, nicotinic amide, panthenol, biotin and peat extract.

Tetra Blackwater Extract contains essential trace elements, vitamins, and valuable extract of peat, tropical root, bark, and wood. It creates an environment similar to parts of the Amazon River to induce spawning and increase hatch size. Blackwater Extract promotes color and activity, and helps fish resist diseases. Also aids live plants. Blackwater Extract is an ideal water conditioner for all soft water fish, including neons, barbs, and gouramis.

Dosage :

Add 2 teaspoons (10ml) of Blackwater Extract for every 10 gallons (38 liters) of water. Replenish monthly or with every water change. In areas of very hard water, double the amount. Top of bottle can be used for measuring - fill to inner ring line to treat 5 gallons or use one full cap for 10 gallons.

Quantity - 8.45 Fl Oz/ treats 250 gallons 
Avg. Price - $3.27

Technical Information
Directions: Use ten ml for each ten gallons of water. Add with bi-weekly water changes. In areas of very hard water, double amount. Keep out of reach of children.

Note: Blackwater Extract is not a medication and is not intended to be a substitute for any medication.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks for the info.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks! I think I will try that!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

can plants still grow with the altered light that hits them?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> can plants still grow with the altered light that hits them?


 Thats what I was thinking, anyone experience this?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

It says it aids plants too.

I will let you know if any of my plants die.
I think they will be just fine.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I read that adding peat to a filter will create a similar effect. If I add peat to my filter instead of carbon, would the extract last longer?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

traumatic said:


> I read that adding peat to a filter will create a similar effect. If I add peat to my filter instead of carbon, would the extract last longer?


 Yep... With peat and zeolite the black water will last forever... Well water changes will dilute, but just add enought to compensate what was taken out...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a related question, since I'm thinking about using BWE as well (but don't want to plunge into it: my tanks are doing great, so why risk that?):
- does BWE affect the water's pH as much as peat does. If I start using it, how much and how fast does it affect the tank water. Are any additional measures necessary? And is it just a matter of dumping to recommended dosage in the tank, or should it be built up gradually?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

that's cool!








i think i'm gonna try it with mine.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

i've used it, though it doesn't work if you have active carbon. My tank is dark as it is, and BWE make taking pics, sh*t.

Great for plants too :nod:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

your water will not remain the brown color that it is initially with the addition of a large quantity of BWE. The carbon in your filter will take the coloration out, however the vitamins and other helpful ingredients will remain in the water.

Joe


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I have a related question, since I'm thinking about using BWE as well (but don't want to plunge into it: my tanks are doing great, so why risk that?):
> - does BWE affect the water's pH as much as peat does. If I start using it, how much and how fast does it affect the tank water. Are any additional measures necessary? And is it just a matter of dumping to recommended dosage in the tank, or should it be built up gradually?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Black waters softening effects and ph lowering are immediately to a 24 hour period&#8230;. There was I time when our water was very hard&#8230; I couldn't lower the hardness of get the PH to stay&#8230; I put in triple the required amounts of black water, and bingo&#8230;Just enough time for it to disperse through the entire water, and my GH and KH had lowered&#8230;There is one out that has bacteria in it&#8230; It supposedly has some molecules that force ammonia to bond with humic acid in 24 hours. Well so the bottle says.

If you really want to have a natural environment here is some media to add to your filter&#8230;

Filter media

Caution sometime the hardenss reading after black water won't last and PH will raise, but with peat in the filter it's maintained...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i use it in my tank


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Just a FYI..

I added the directed amount which is 10ml per 10 Gallons.
40g = 40ml in one shot.

After a water change, depending on amount taken out, im going to add an additional 5 to 10ml. 
-
They seem to enjoy it.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

looks like you just dimmed the lights.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

looks cool i think i am going to go get some for my tank this weekend


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My baby Rhom loves it. He is definitely psycho. It does look pretty cool but I am not sure about adding it to more colorful piranha tanks like spilo's, red belly's or tern's. Maybe someone could add input about that.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Jerry, YES you can. It should be fine for: spilo's, red belly's or tern's

My Super Reds love it.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I have used BWE my last couple of water changes. It makes the tank look so much more natural. I took all the carbon out of my filter just so it doesn't disappear as quickly.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

scarfish said:


> I have used BWE my last couple of water changes. It makes the tank look so much more natural. I took all the carbon out of my filter just so it doesn't disappear as quickly.


 Yea I just had to "remove" my new carbon bag, it was working too good.
Removed the nice dark color from the tank that I wanted.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i want to get some but my lfs dont sell it and have never heard of it. is there anyone in england that can get it?

stuart


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i want to get some but my lfs dont sell it and have never heard of it. is there anyone in england that can get it?

stuart


----------

